# Hi there, Old user returning



## 02r1jas (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello there

I used this forum at the very start of its life at around 2004-2005. My old forum name was zx9rjas.

I have returned to bodybuilding after leaving it through getting married and many other things but needed to get back into training as it was the only thing that helped me keep focused.

Like I said, I was beginning to compete in bodybuilding before I had time off and returned to training a year and a half ago. This time I returned to a gym entirely dedicated to stongman.

I train at Rob Framptons gym, (If you you tube him of have watched uk strongest man I'm sure you will know of him), After spending time training there focussing more on strength I managed to get my bodyweight up to 117kg's but this is certainly not a bodybuilder physique. My deadlift was 300kg+ Log press around 140kgs.

Although this type of training is good for some, I found that it did not meet what I originally wanted to train for and turned my back on training for sheer strength, due to a variety of reasons. Most of this was down to carrying more bodyfat that I think I needed but also general health and fitness to the same degree.

So, regardless of what the other guys thought, I have spent time cutting using the knowledge I had gained years before. I now sit here at 92.6kg's having finished my cutting at around the 8% bodyfat reigon.

I am now returning to my old gym (with my brother who in 18 months has also gone from 9 stone to 13.5) as it now fits what I wish to accomplish and enjoy.

Hope to be spending some time back on here guys and learning a bit more.

Jas


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Welcome back Jas, I remember you from years ago when I first joined.

It's good to hear you've rediscovered your love of training, I've trained for a year or so in the last 10 years and am now just creeping back into it with a couple of sessions a week.

It's funny when your knowledge outweighs your physical ability tho isn't it?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey bud, really good to hear from you again..

top man here dudes..


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome back to the forum


----------



## stumpy1466867921 (Sep 6, 2004)

Holy crap batman, long time no speak J.


----------



## 02r1jas (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey guys

2nd session at returning to old gym

Loving it loving it loving it.


----------



## ActiveTom (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey man, welcome back!


----------



## AndyJ80 (Aug 6, 2011)

hi mate, welcome back to the forum :wave:


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

Welcome back buddy


----------



## BigDave666 (Aug 4, 2011)

I am new to this forum but welcome you back!


----------



## BigDave666 (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome back


----------



## prop er pain (May 2, 2010)

Nice to see a returner...indicates a good forum.


----------

